# Think you guys will resign Carney?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Just curious.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

GregOden said:


> Just curious.



I mean I'm not totally opposed to it. I like the guy and all, but it does feel a little bit redundant. An under achieving athletic sg/sf who can score in transition, but isn't particularly apt from range.

Biggest problem is figuring out where he's going to get his minutes. It seems like they are going to try and incorperate Meeks into the offense this season and obviously Turner's gonna be seeing major burn. Then theres Thad,Nocioni,Iggy,Kapono and Lou. What do you do with him? He doesn't really spread the floor though I'd love to see him take Willie Green's minutes any day. **** that guy. 

I think there are more urgent areas that need to be addressed, however if the guy is a bargain I say go for it. In an off season notorious for ugly,ugly...grossly overpaid contracts I'd hate to see them overspend where there's little need to in the first place.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think there's any room for him.

I've always been a fan so hopefully he sticks with another team where he's never expected to do more than he's capable of.


----------

